# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته فیزیوتراپی ارررره یا نه؟چیکار کنم؟

## mahtis

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم که برای رشته فیزیوتراپی فرد باید چه توانایی هاو چه ویژگی هایی داشته باشه؟
وشهریه دانشگاه چقدره؟

----------


## mahtis

کسی اطلاعاتی نداره عایا؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Sharur

توانایی های لازم

یک دانشجوی رشته فیزیوتراپی باید صبر و حوصله بسیاری داشته باشد چون در نهایت با بیماران مختلفی از جمله افرادی که دچار سکته مغزی یا ضایعه مغزی شده اند و یا عقب ماندگی ذهنی دارند،کار کند و در اغلب مواقع نیز نتیجه کارش به تدریج ظاهر می شود.از سوی دیگرچون دانشجوی این رشته با دستگاه های الکتریکی متنوعی کار می کند،باید در درس فیزیک قوی بوده و همچنین به دلیل این که با بدن انسان به عنوان یک موجود زنده سروکار دارد؛باید به درس زیست شناسی علاقه مند باشد.

گزینه ۲

هر دانشگاهی سالانه افزایش قیمت شهریه داره
بزنگ امور مالی دانشگا مد نظرت بپرس!!

----------


## djamin

اولین اینکه ببین خودت دوسداری یانه چون تو میخونی نه ما.دوم اینکه حتما به مشاوره تحصیلی مراجعه کن
درمورد شهریه هم به هرحال دونو شهریه داریم متغییر و ثابت.متغییر که قربونش برم هر1ثانیه میره بالا:yahoo (4):اما ثابت خوب هرسال با تایید وزارت علوم و اداره مرکزی دانشگاه تایک درصد میتونه روش بیاد.

----------


## JoKeR

پرسیدم خداوندا از رشته فیزیوتراپی مزخرف تر آفریدی؟.....

از بارگاه ملکوتی ندا آمد... "أبدا .... يا عبدي"

از شوخی بگذریم هممون خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.

----------


## amirh7

> پرسیدم خداوندا از رشته فیزیوتراپی مزخرف تر آفریدی؟.....
> 
> از بارگاه ملکوتی ندا آمد... "أبدا .... يا عبدي"
> 
> از شوخی بگذریم هممون خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.


چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم تو اصلا اول ببین همین فیزیوتراپی رو میاری 
فیزیوتراپی بعد از 3 تا رشته دکترا از بهترین رشته هاست نه تو ایران بلکه تو کل دنیا به عنوان یکی از پولساز ترین رشته ها میشناسن 
در کل کسی اگه کسی علاقه داشته باشه یکی از بهترین گزینه هاست

----------


## Orwell

> پرسیدم خداوندا از رشته فیزیوتراپی مزخرف تر آفریدی؟.....
> 
> از بارگاه ملکوتی ندا آمد... "أبدا .... يا عبدي"
> 
> از شوخی بگذریم هممون خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.


افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص دقیقا منظورتون چیه ؟ مگه میخوان وارد داعش بشن ؟
بزرگی میگه : اگه همه افراد روی زمین به اندازه دانسته هاشون حرف میزدن سکوت دنیا رو فرا میگرفت.
لطفا وقتی درمورد چیزی اطلاعات ندارین به قول دوستمون اطلاعات غلط ندین. 
رشته فیزیوتراپی در مراحل بالاتر از لیسانس اینده کاری فوق العاده عالی و پولسازی داره.

----------


## mahtis

> پرسیدم خداوندا از رشته فیزیوتراپی مزخرف تر آفریدی؟.....
> 
> از بارگاه ملکوتی ندا آمد... "أبدا .... يا عبدي"
> 
> از شوخی بگذریم هممون خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.



منظورتون از ذهنیت خاص چیه؟

----------


## JoKeR

ذهنیت خاص یعنی پای شکسته یه آدم رو صد بار حرکت بدی و در کمال آرامش به داد و فریادش گوش بدی  و همچنین ناسزاهایی که در دلش بهت میده تحمل کنی.

این فیزیوتراپی که من دیدم اعصاب پولادین میخواهد.

در کل میخواستم این منظور رو برسونم که بیشتر افرادی که طبع دلسوزی و تحمل بالا دارن در این رشته دوام میارن.





> چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی به مردم تو اصلا اول ببین همین فیزیوتراپی رو میاری 
> فیزیوتراپی بعد از 3 تا رشته دکترا از بهترین رشته هاست نه تو ایران بلکه تو کل دنیا به عنوان یکی از پولساز ترین رشته ها میشناسن 
> در کل کسی اگه کسی علاقه داشته باشه یکی از بهترین گزینه هاست


پول پول پول
همین پول پول میکنی که الان وضعیت علمی کشور اینجوریه.


توی که ملاکت پول بحث کردن باهات بی فایدست.

به قول یکی از معلمامون اصلا چرا درس میخونی؟ مگه نمیخوای پول در بیاری؟ خوو برید یه کارگاه شیشه را بندازید نیم کیلو شیشه تولید کنید چند میلیون به جیب بزنید.




> افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص دقیقا منظورتون چیه ؟ مگه میخوان وارد داعش بشن ؟
> بزرگی میگه : اگه همه افراد روی زمین به اندازه دانسته هاشون حرف میزدن سکوت دنیا رو فرا میگرفت.
> لطفا وقتی درمورد چیزی اطلاعات ندارین به قول دوستمون اطلاعات غلط ندین. 
> رشته فیزیوتراپی در مراحل بالاتر از لیسانس اینده کاری فوق العاده عالی و پولسازی داره.


مشکل همینه من اطلاعات ندادم عزیز جان من اضهار عواطف و احساسات کردم .
فرق بین اطلاعات  و اضهار رو فهمیدی حالا؟

----------


## amirh7

> ذهنیت خاص یعنی پای شکسته یه آدم رو صد بار حرکت بدی و در کمال آرامش به داد و فریادش گوش بدی  و همچنین ناسزاهایی که در دلش بهت میده تحمل کنی.
> 
> این فیزیوتراپی که من دیدم اعصاب پولادین میخواهد.
> 
> در کل میخواستم این منظور رو برسونم که بیشتر افرادی که طبع دلسوزی و تحمل بالا دارن در این رشته دوام میارن.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


میدونی چیه تو نقش گالیور رو تو این سایت داری تو همه تایپیکا باید بیای یه مخالفتی بکنی یه انرژی منفی بدی بری 
من تا حالا ندیدم کسی به فیزیوتراپش فحش بده یا داد و بیداد کنه بلکه با فیزیوتراپی درد کاهش پیدا می کنه اگه من منبع حرفای تو رو میدونستم خوب بود 
من یکی از محاسن این رشته رو درامد خوبش عنوان کردم و الا محاسن دیگه ای مثل شخصیت اجتماعی بالا -طول دوره کمتر نسبت به پزشکی-بازار کار عالی-دروس دانگاهی راحت تر نسبت به پزشکی و دارو  و ... داره البته اگه علاقه نباشه هیچ کدوم این محاسن به چشم نمیاد
گفتم که حالا ببینیم امسال به قول خودت همین رشته مزخرف فیزیوتراپی رو میاری یا نه
در ضمن اقای دکتر اظهار نه اضهار

----------


## Orwell

> مشکل همینه من اطلاعات ندادم عزیز جان من اضهار عواطف و احساسات کردم .
> فرق بین اطلاعات  و اضهار رو فهمیدی حالا؟


شما تو پست قبلیت نوشتی 




> از شوخی بگذریم هممون خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.


این الان اظهار بود دیگه درسته ؟ 

بحث رو ادامه نمیدم دیگه چون نمیخوام تاپیک به بیراهه کشیده بشه.

اما خواهشا اطلاعات غلطی که تو ذهنتون بعنوان اظهار ازشون یاد میکنید رو ننویسید.

مطمین باشین هستن بهتر از من و شما که درمورد موضوع مربوطه دانسته های بهتری دارن.




> از شوخی بگذریم *هممون* خوب میدونیم این رشته یه رشته ایده آل نیست فقط افراد خاص با ذهنیت خاص وارد این رشته میشن.


کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد...

----------


## mahtis

> اولین اینکه ببین خودت دوسداری یانه چون تو میخونی نه ما.دوم اینکه حتما به مشاوره تحصیلی مراجعه کن
> درمورد شهریه هم به هرحال دونو شهریه داریم متغییر و ثابت.متغییر که قربونش برم هر1ثانیه میره بالا:yahoo (4):اما ثابت خوب هرسال با تایید وزارت علوم و اداره مرکزی دانشگاه تایک درصد میتونه روش بیاد.


به نظر شمارشته ای هست که ارزش وقت گذاشتن داشته باشه؟

----------


## djamin

> به نظر شمارشته ای هست که ارزش وقت گذاشتن داشته باشه؟


هم ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره هم اینکه پولی خوبی داره.مخصوصا که ورزشکار ها بیشتر احتیاج فیزیوتراپی دارن مطمن باش بازار کار خوبی داره.

----------

